# Two-Button Apple Pro Mouse (With Scroll)



## BlingBling 3k12 (Mar 20, 2002)

saw this in an article... Apple will be releasing a two-button Apple Pro Mouse (with scroll) at MacWorld Tokyo...

I don't know it it's a repuable source, but it would be a good addition! (although I personally like the one button... it looks all nice and shiny and smooth! ooooooooo!)


----------



## voice- (Mar 21, 2002)

Why can't they just bundle MS or Logitech mice? They are cheaper than Apple mice, have more buttons, feel better in the hand and IMO, even look cooler...


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Mar 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by voice- _
> *Why can't they just bundle MS or Logitech mice? They are cheaper than Apple mice, have more buttons, feel better in the hand and IMO, even look cooler... *



The MS mouse?  yeah it is cheaper.  it is lighter than air.  another cheap (low quality) peice of crap from M$.  I do NOT want a mouse from microshaft.


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Mar 21, 2002)

i want an APPLE 2 button mouse... they just look damn cool


----------



## ksuther (Mar 21, 2002)

If only Apple would bother to make a two button mouse. Apple needs to wake up, one button for simplicity just doesn't work like it did in 1984 

Almost to 300


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Mar 22, 2002)

I do not really need two buttons... I just want a scroll wheel for browsers.


----------



## Tigger (Mar 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Nummi_G4 _
> *
> 
> The MS mouse?  yeah it is cheaper.  it is lighter than air.  another cheap (low quality) peice of crap from M$.  I do NOT want a mouse from microshaft. *


Have you ever had a mouse from Microsoft?
I think they are of real good quality, at least my Intellimouse Explorer.

The Apple pro mouse is really nice, but I think they should have made the cable a little thicker. It somehow reminds me of a rat on a string


----------



## nkuvu (Mar 22, 2002)

> Have you ever had a mouse from Microsoft?
> I think they are of real good quality, at least my Intellimouse Explorer.


The Intellimouse may be good -- but the computers at my workplace all come with standard 2-button MS mice.  They bite.   The right button clicks one out of four times ("No, I want a context menu.  A context menu.  *Just give me a freakin' context menu already!*"), the primary button double or triple clicks for every single click.  Tracking?  Don't even get me started...

This has been my experience for *every* MS mouse that I have used.

And while I'm at it, let me tell you the story of my keyboard...

On my Win2K box, I got a new MS keyboard.  It has nice USB ports so I don't have to crawl under my desk to plug the USB cables into the back of the tower.  So I plug in the USB cord, and *lose the information on my hard drive!*    No, no viruses.  No other software or hardware changes.  Just a keyboard install.  Not even that, really, since the keyboard itself was fully installed.  Just plugging in the USB cable.  I have no other USB issues with any other hardware device.

Man, I can't wait for my iMac to show up...  One to three weeks to go!


----------



## TommyWillB (Mar 24, 2002)

There is nothing new in the Apple Store, so this must not have happend...

Too bad...

So now that Apple has announced support for Bluetooth, do you think they'll have a new version of the iMac at MWNY that has wireless a keyboard/mouse/speakers combo? 

(Notice the iMac adds all show it w/out these things. I think they are embarassed by all the mess the wires make.)


----------



## ksuther (Mar 24, 2002)

Problem with wireless stuff is that it needs batteries 
Maybe they should invent wireless electricity


----------



## TommyWillB (Mar 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ksuther _
> *Problem with wireless stuff is that it needs batteries
> Maybe they should invent wireless electricity  *


If this story in Technology Review is right, then we won't need batteries in mice and keyboards for long. The energy produced by us hitting the keys will generate all f the power the device will need.


----------



## ksuther (Mar 24, 2002)

That sounds very cool  Maybe they'll invent wind-up keyboards and mice, sorta like those wind-up cell phones they invented a while back


----------



## Izzy (Mar 24, 2002)

What I've been reading about lately that I think would be something cool for Apple would be to release a two button mouse that really has NO BUTTONS.  

Just like they did for the current pro mouse they could develop a mouse where rocking the mouse to the right or to the left is just like a regular and right click respectively...scroll wheel could be done too, but if they wanted to save face this would be a perfect compromise...they'd be giving users a two button mouse while actually technically not selling a mouse with more than one button...


----------



## TommyWillB (Mar 25, 2002)

I've started to learn to let go of the Apple optical mouse when I'm about to sneeze. If I don't it almost always click when I don't want it to.

I guess that would be even weirder with the two-button "rocker" optical mouse.


----------



## tagliatelle (Mar 25, 2002)

This is a big step forwards! I have three with one button. One of them uses USB.


----------



## alexachucarro (Mar 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlingBling 3k12 _
> *i want an APPLE 2 button mouse... they just look damn cool *



where are these pics then?


----------



## julguribye (Mar 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tigger _
> *
> Have you ever had a mouse from Microsoft?
> I think they are of real good quality, at least my Intellimouse Explorer.
> ...



There is a practical reason for the cable to be thin. I think it is because then the mouse is easier to move around without having the cable in your way.


----------

